# NEOUCOM Med Program?



## *FaarinaKhan*

Hey, everyone. I have a friend who wants to know if the accelerated med school program by NEOUCOM (Northeastern Ohio Universities Colleges of Medicine and Pharmacy) is any good or not. If anyone has information about it, please let me know. Otherwise, here's the link for it: NEOUCOM | Northeastern Ohio Universities Colleges of Medicine and Pharmacy. Please take a look at it and give me your feedback. Any help is greatly appreciated...and thanks in advance!


----------



## Sam212

Good enough to get you to become a physician in 6 years! Certainly an exponentially better option than attending some foreign school. The catch is if you can actually get in..... which is not a walk in the park to be honest. While your friend is at it, also ask him/her to look at UMKC 6 year program. Very similar program, but you stay in KC for your whole 6 years.


----------



## paddu

Haha, alright, I have a question about it.
I know most accelerated medical programs in the US are only open for Green Card holders and permanent residents. What if you're neither? Are you pretty much done for?
I know UMKC requires that you are be a citizen or a permanent resident.

Nevermind, just found this on the website:
*May I apply to NEOUCOM if I am not a citizen but I am a permanent resident of the United States (e.g., if I have a “green card”)?*
NEOUCOM only accepts citizens or permanent residents of the United States of America. If applying as a Permanent resident you must be a permanent resident AT THE TIME OF APPLICATION and will be required to submit a photocopy of the front and back of their permanent resident card and their alien registration number. This copy must be attached to the online application at the time of applying. You must have this card in your possession and have approval when you are applying and not be in the process of obtaining the approval. Students must have a green card at the time of application to be eligible. If you have applied for permanent resident status but have not yet received your green card, you are not eligible to apply to NEOUCOM. Proof of application is not acceptable.

... Sigh.


----------



## Sam212

paddu said:


> Haha, alright, I have a question about it.
> I know most accelerated medical programs in the US are only open for Green Card holders and permanent residents. What if you're neither? Are you pretty much done for?
> I know UMKC requires that you are be a citizen or a permanent resident.
> 
> Nevermind, just found this on the website:
> *May I apply to NEOUCOM if I am not a citizen but I am a permanent resident of the United States (e.g., if I have a ?green card?)?*
> NEOUCOM only accepts citizens or permanent residents of the United States of America. If applying as a Permanent resident you must be a permanent resident AT THE TIME OF APPLICATION and will be required to submit a photocopy of the front and back of their permanent resident card and their alien registration number. This copy must be attached to the online application at the time of applying. You must have this card in your possession and have approval when you are applying and not be in the process of obtaining the approval. Students must have a green card at the time of application to be eligible. If you have applied for permanent resident status but have not yet received your green card, you are not eligible to apply to NEOUCOM. Proof of application is not acceptable.
> 
> ... Sigh.


You are out of luck, sorry! Even if you were to be accepted to one of these programs, you'd have had a hell of time paying for it without student loans. That might just be the reason they only accept permanent residents and citizens.


----------



## *FaarinaKhan*

Sam212, thanks for all of your help! 

Paddu...better luck next time?


----------



## zayr

What kind of grades do you need to get in?


----------



## Sam212

zayr said:


> What kind of grades do you need to get in?


 
You are a Canadian, no chance, sorry


----------



## zayr

I'm an American citizen though...


----------



## Sam212

zayr said:


> I'm an American citizen though...


 
30+ ACT, close to a 4.0 GPA . Apply to UMKC 6 year program as well.


----------

